# New Wooden Marble Machine



## dhugger (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello,

I thought I'd share my first marble machine project with this forum. I've wanted to build a marble machine for a few years now, and first decided to search the web for plans. I was a little disappointed with what I found: not much. For the most part, the designs I found online didn't look very professional and weren't pieces I'd be excited to show friends and family. So, I decided to design my own. Over the course of about 400 hours, I designed it and built it. My machine is fully mechanical, weight/escapement driven, has four unique tracks, contains 386 parts, and will run for about one minute with each pull of the wind cord. It's also compact, with a profile slightly less than an 11x17 inch sheet of paper, and a thickness of about 5 inches. I've named her, "Kinestrata," whose roots translate to "motion layers." The construction is mostly 1/8, 1/4, and 3/8 inch baltic birch ply, with some tapped aluminum tubes, brass tubes, and stainless steel rods and fasteners. My goal with this was to make it so that even a beginner (with some time and patience) could build it. I'm hoping to have plans available for it by January. I'd love to hear your thoughts on the design.

Here's a link to my Kinestrata video on YouTube:





Best,
Derek


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow,
very cool Derek. Fascinating to watch. Nice job.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty cool.


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice Job!


----------

